# Comfortably Numb



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

Now I've got that feeling once again
I can't explain you would not understand
This is not how I am.
I have become comfortably numb.


http://www.rollingstone.com/music/news/pink-floyd-reunite-at-roger-waters-show-in-london-20110512


This is the Roger Waters, The Wall show that everyone was waiting for.

It's an awesome show and I'm sure this one felt just a little more special. Hope they all had as much fun as the fans !


----------



## Jasonpctech (Apr 20, 2010)

That's the greatest thing I have seen this year, wish I was there.:4stars:


----------



## tesseract (Aug 9, 2010)

I absolutely loved Roger's tour this year. Fantastic show and I have never before heard better live, amplified sound.

Thanks for posting that, TCinGA! :T


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Awesome... I hope they will release his tour on DVD/Blu-ray fairly soon. I have enjoy the 2000 Live - In The Flesh DVD... as well as David's concerts over the last several years.


----------



## TCinGA (Feb 17, 2008)

I saw Roger's current tour of the Wall and it was an indredible show. I kept thinking to myself... surely this will end up on Blu Ray. The visuals projected on the Wall were stunning.

Later, during the Euroean leg of the tour, a show in Italy was postponed because a date and crew became available in Greece to film the programme. Hmmm.... 

Look for a DVD release of the Greece date in time for Christmas....  That would be awesome.


Cheers !


----------

